# where to find a UV STERILIZER



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

im located in markham

does anyone know where i can get a good deal on a uv sterilizer

im looking for around 13-18 watts
________
GL1200SEI


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I am looking for one too.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

13-18 watts for a 50 gallon? probably need less than that...hmm i use 9 watts on a 90 and its perfectly crystal.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

mops.ca is usally pretty well priced


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

1dime said:


> 13-18 watts for a 50 gallon? probably need less than that...hmm i use 9 watts on a 90 and its perfectly crystal.


She wants a sterilizer. Higher wattage is good. Clarifier is ok with lower wattage.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> She wants a sterilizer. Higher wattage is good. Clarifier is ok with lower wattage.


its a he LOL
________
weed


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

arinsi said:


> its a he LOL


I figured you were the lady in your picture


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> She wants a sterilizer. Higher wattage is good. Clarifier is ok with lower wattage.


Ok i guess i should ignore the fact that it says 
Coralife Turbo Twist 3X - 9 Watt U.V. *STERILIZER* directly from the box and the manufacturer lied to me and everyone that bought it.
Should i call them up and demand them to change the name from sterilizer to clarifier? what other advice do you have?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> im located in markham
> 
> does anyone know where i can get a good deal on a uv sterilizer
> 
> im looking for around 13-18 watts


Look at this eBay search


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

So why is everyone going crazy over sterilizers over the past few weeks? With all sarcasm aside, why not just buy a planted tank test kit and monitor your water conditions? Every planted tank has a nasty algae bloom in the first few months - not the end of the world, it goes away.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

1dime said:


> Ok i guess i should ignore the fact that it says
> Coralife Turbo Twist 3X - 9 Watt U.V. *STERILIZER* directly from the box and the manufacturer lied to me and everyone that bought it.
> Should i call them up and demand them to change the name from sterilizer to clarifier? what other advice do you have?


What's with the uppityness these days?
It is beneficial to go higher wattage for sterilization. The higher wattage the more things you will kill. Lower wattages are good for killing algae and non shelled simple bodied parasites. To kill more complex parasites, you need higher wattage. Ich requires something like 80 watts to guarantee kill, for example.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

A UV unit can do both Clarifying and sterilizing but not at the same time. It just depends on the flow you put thru it. 

Lower flow= sterilizer

Higher flow= clarifier

And they are band aids unless you are using it for disease prevention. They really don't do much for an aquarium other then that. And clear the very rare outbreak of green water. I have only had green water happen once to me in over 20 years of fishkeeping.

Your water is not crystal clear cause you have a UV working as a clarifier. They are not mechanical filters. They clear green water only by killing the free floating algae. You still need a good mechanical filter to remove the debris. Otherwise your water would still have floating stuff. 

UV's are for lazy fish keepers and people who don't use QT's in my opinion.


----------

